# Sea Horse wrong schematic?



## luaplus (Feb 18, 2019)

I think the schematic had a little problem, the pin 3 of INT pot should not be connected directly to the LED(D1), instead,
it should be connected to the point between R31 and IC4.2's Output(Pin 7), so the Vf of LED won't effect the oscillator,
and you will get a really tiny effect if you don't turn the SHAPE knob all the way up.


----------



## Robert (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for this info!    This is how it was drawn on the original schematic used, but something about that connection has always bugged me...

What you're describing makes much more sense,    I'll get this updated today.


----------



## stevtron (Feb 20, 2019)

I changed it like described. Now we're talking … I was always wondering why I had noFX with the sinus shape settings … brilliant


----------



## Dazoner (Feb 20, 2019)

Does this mean the PCB's have this issue as well or is it just the schematic?  

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes, the PCBs are based on the schematic.     I have modified PCBs on the way.

In the meantime, here's what you can do:

Cut the trace marked in red
Install jumper from lug 3 to right side of R31 (1K) shown


----------



## Dazoner (Feb 20, 2019)

Awesome, will do.


----------



## Dazoner (Feb 20, 2019)

I can confirm that the mod works.  It sounds very good.


----------



## knobToucher (Feb 24, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yes, the PCBs are based on the schematic.     I have modified PCBs on the way.
> 
> In the meantime, here's what you can do:
> 
> ...


What's the best way to cut the trace? Just with a scalpel or something? How deep do you have to go? Sorry, never done this before.


----------



## Dazoner (Feb 24, 2019)

I took the edge of my flat head screwdriver (very small screwdriver) and dragged in across the trace.  It came off first shot.  If you look closely you'll notice if you successfully removed the copper trace.  It wasn't very deep, I found at least.  All in all the mods take 5 minutes.


----------



## knobToucher (Feb 26, 2019)

Dazoner said:


> I took the edge of my flat head screwdriver (very small screwdriver) and dragged in across the trace.  It came off first shot.  If you look closely you'll notice if you successfully removed the copper trace.  It wasn't very deep, I found at least.  All in all the mods take 5 minutes.


Thanks! I'll try this out


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Mar 8, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yes, the PCBs are based on the schematic.     I have modified PCBs on the way.
> 
> In the meantime, here's what you can do:
> 
> ...


Just confirming ... the Sea Horse PCBs shipping now don't need this mod, correct?  I received mine today.

Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Mar 8, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Just confirming ... the Sea Horse PCBs shipping now don't need this mod, correct?  I received mine today.
> 
> Thanks.



That's correct.   The layout has been updated.


----------



## Bsoncini (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a sea horse that I never boxed because I was never really happy with it.  I have built another one on vero in the past and remembered that the sine wave was much more pronounced on the vero.  With all this quarantine time I have, I figured out that taking out the indicator light makes it much stronger.  I guess you guys beat me to it.  Did the trace cut (got a bit heavy handed and cut the trace from the rate knob to pin 1 of the lm324 too oops).  Works perfect now.


----------

